# Ski Sundown - 2/28/2008



## SKidds (Feb 26, 2009)

Just a little prognosticating, and now the thread will be in place for the reports to come this weekend...........

I bet little Sundown has the best skiing in all the Northeast this weekend.  Sure, a couple of days of 50 degree temps and some rain will beat the place up a bit, but some Sunday/Monday snow will make for a quick recovery.

The weekend should bring great spring skiing conditions and nice soft bumps.  The good thing is that temps at Sundown are forecast to stay above freezing from now right through the day on Saturday.  So while mountains anywhere to the north drop into the 20's or below Friday night and stay below freezing Saturday, freezing up to an unpleasant "firmness", Sundown will stay nice and soft.

Looks like we are bagging the idea of heading North this weekend, and my first visit to Sundown may be in the cards for Saturday.  It would be my pleasure to help you guys ski the Gunbarrel bumps in..........


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

Ha! I'm actually heading to Killington this weekend to ski the FRGR. No biggie - it's a family trip and more for the kids. Might try to hit Sundown Sunday evening depending on when we get back though. Have fun Saturday. I think it might shape up to be some epic bump skiing. I'm hitting Sundown tomorrow though; might be a little showery, but warm temps will equal soft mashed potato bumps!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2009)

bro brah.....I'll be there saturday.  wife and kids are out of town and there is no sense in going north to ski frozen crapular.

Enjoy killington Greg.  sharpen those edges.

sccrrraaaappppeeee!!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll should be there around 9.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2009)

PSA - Special Olympics going on today


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, Jeff. I don't think I'm going today then... It'll probably be crowded.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2009)

it isn't too busy right now.


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2009)

Posting from the lift? 

How are the conditions?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2009)

Kinda edgeable icyness, needs to thaw. Don't rush over this morn. Jarrod says S0 shoul end around 2


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2009)

That's why I've been dragging my feet this morning. 28* temps after all that rain didn't sound like it would make for stellar conditions... Totally forgot about the S.O. until you mentioned it.

Maybe I'll just go for a run and meet you guys tonight instead.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2009)

Taken a little before 10 am. Also the Ex bumps are gone.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Taken a little before 10 am. Also the Ex bumps are gone.




wow those could put you in an ambulance real quick!

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Also the Ex bumps are gone.



Not surprised with the SO going on today.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Taken a little before 10 am. Also the Ex bumps are gone.



That picture makes staying home and working on some projects much easier.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2009)

holeeee shiiiiiit

that just put a chill down my spine.

i'll take a drive out there around 1:00.  if they look like that from the parking lot, i'm just gonna turn around.  it is supposed to get up to close to 40 today with alot of sunshine.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> holeeee shiiiiiit
> 
> that just put a chill down my spine.
> 
> i'll take a drive out there around 1:00.  if they look like that from the parking lot, i'm just gonna turn around.  it is supposed to get up to close to 40 today with alot of sunshine.



If they somehow get softer and you end up skiing give me a call or send me a txt. If they are worth it I may come out for a few hours.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> If they somehow get softer and you end up skiing give me a call or send me a txt. If they are worth it I may come out for a few hours.




will do, but dont hold your breath.  its only 34 degrees here in wethersfield.  and i'm at like 20 feet above sea level.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2009)

I wouldn't hold your breath but who knows what the sun will do to it. It was about 30 when I left there around 10 and here in Southington it is only 36 now. The cord was really hard that after you edged over it it still looked like fresh cord.


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2009)

Still 32* here in T-town. Not looking like it's going to be a big warm-up any time soon.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2009)

severine said:


> Still 32* here in T-town. Not looking like it's going to be a big warm-up any time soon.



i have my keys in my hand and my jacket on but i cant pull the trigger.  I just went outside and i just dont know.....

but it gets so much sun that i have a sliver of hope it'll at least be skiable now. gotta go now or it'll be too late.  decisions........


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't know what to tell you. Sun will definitely help, and there's plenty of that today. But the temps are just not there....yet. Their site claims it's 39*, but I don't see how that's possible. Thermometer must be in the sun.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2009)

ahh screw it.  for $45 its probably not worth it.  If i'd bought a pass, i would at least have gone to test them.  there will be other days.

time to bust out the paint brushes and go to work on the trim.  

get ready to put your drinkin swerve on tonight though.  you guys coming?


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2009)

If Brian gets back early enough from his Dad's house, I'll be there. I could use a night out. Any idea what time?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2009)

If it didn't rain last night I think you would have a chance of it softening up, but the rain made it freeze up pretty good last night.

What time is everyone showing up tonight?


----------



## SKidds (Mar 1, 2009)

2knees....you made the rigth decision not to come.

I wouldn't say yesterday ended up a total crapfest, but the softening up I was hoping for never really happened.  Sure, midday on some of the trails, in the sun, it did get soft.  But it wasn't like the whole mountain got soft and buttery.  I was hoping the horible scraping sound would go away at some point, but it never did.  

As for the Gunny bumps, my brother and I did hit them.  We went over at 3:00.  Maybe you could say that snow at the tops of some of the frozen death mounds got the point where it would move under ski, but in between it was mostly a mix of frozen granular and glare ice.  That said, they were perfect raining bumps.  We took 3 runs.  There are lines setting up nicely in there.  The bumps are tight, but not too tight.  When I say perfect training bumps, I mean that the mix of spacing and conditions required that you be quick, keep you speed controlled, and keep you skis on the snow at ALL times.  As my brother said on the lift after the first run......even though the conditions sucked I just have to do them again.  Even crappy bumps can have that effect.

I had three decent runs considering the conditions.  I only got thrown out of my line a couple times.  The hardest thing for me was when I went to make a pole plant and the tip of the pole just slid down the glare ice on the backside of bump.  I actually worked on the heel pressure, lift the back of the ski, drive the tips into the next bump and was pretty successful at keeping ski to snow and controlling my speed.  Like I said, good training.

Those bumps will still be scary with a couple of inces of new snow.  Hopefuly a foot will do the trick.

As for crowds with the SO yesterday, lifts never had a line.  After some of the races were done Tom's Treat got more crowded, and with the frozen granular conditions you had to be careful.

Sometime in the afternon there was some kind of emergency requiring ambulance, a couple of fire trucks, and a helicopter.  Not sure what happened.

Sundown is a nice little mountain.  The kids had a great time, and we'll be back.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2009)

SKidds said:


> 2knees....you made the rigth decision not to come.
> 
> I wouldn't say yesterday ended up a total crapfest, but the softening up I was hoping for never really happened.  Sure, midday on some of the trails, in the sun, it did get soft.  But it wasn't like the whole mountain got soft and buttery.  I was hoping the horible scraping sound would go away at some point, but it never did.
> 
> ...



Glad you guys got some decent runs in on the bumps.  I'm curious to see what they look like tonight.

Did they land the helicopter (Lifestar?) in the parking lot?  I've seen that a couple of times, the firefighters come ahead of time to block off a landing area for the helicopter.


----------



## SKidds (Mar 1, 2009)

A couple of decent bump runs, even on nasty bumps, is better than no bump runs at all.  I hope the new snow does the trick.  Gunny will make for some great spring bumps.

The heli did land in the back of the parking lot.  Not sure if it was Lifestar.  It was blue.


----------

